# Labor Day Trip to Portsmouth Island for Sharks



## Thered300zx (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey all!

Heading down to Portsmouth island for the first time for Labor Day weekend. I am staying at the cabins, and most likely fishing there as well. Hoping to land (and release!) a few decent sharks. I was curious to hear experiences from folks who have been to PI before and what to expect from that area. I have already had a fairly successful trip to Cape Point this year so I generally understand what to expect from the experience, but I don't know much about fishing up at PI. Any advice is appreciated!

Also, here is my best catch so far this year, @Kiawah Island, SC


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

see your moving on up, good luck


----------



## Thered300zx (Jan 22, 2018)

dawgfsh said:


> see your moving on up, good luck


Getting there, slowly but surely


----------



## Thered300zx (Jan 22, 2018)

anyone have any tips for Portsmouth? Has anyone fished the cabins and had luck? How far south can you drive?


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Not been in about 5 years.......way time fly's it might have been 10.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

what kind of shark is that. it's a really nice one!


----------



## Thered300zx (Jan 22, 2018)

surffshr said:


> what kind of shark is that. it's a really nice one!


That's a lemon shark. Right around 8'


----------



## pandes (Jul 8, 2018)

Indeed, very interesting thread


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thered300zx said:


> That's a lemon shark. Right around 8'


Thanks!!


----------



## Turd Ferguson (Oct 18, 2015)

Was there in May drum fishing with the guys. We caught sharks at night while targeting drum. Caught a 7 foot 4 inch sand tiger in front of the cabins on a big piece of mullet.
View attachment 57945


----------

